# Where to open non-resident account barcelona?



## Missy745 (Apr 24, 2013)

Hola! I have rented a flat in Mataro (I am from the US), but I need to open an account obviously to have utilities turned on etc. I will be here frequently in and out, hence just renting the place, but I don't have an NIE. I need to know where anyone has been able to open a non-resident account near mataro/barcelona with just a passport? I went to the local police station to obtain the non-resident form but they didn't speak great english (and my spanish is terrible) and said they couldn't do it there and i'd have to make an appointment in barcelona, which could take a month just to get (i suspect they could but the language barrier was an issue). I would like to know if anyone can point to me an exact branch where they had or think i'll have success opening an account (one that likely will apply for the non-resident form for me??) I know others have done this so i know it is possible. I heard La caixa is good for this but the local branch doesn't have anyone who speaks english and I don't want to be wandering for days from branch to branch trying to find one that will do it. ANy help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Missy745 said:


> Hola! I have rented a flat in Mataro (I am from the US), but I need to open an account obviously to have utilities turned on etc. I will be here frequently in and out, hence just renting the place, but I don't have an NIE. I need to know where anyone has been able to open a non-resident account near mataro/barcelona with just a passport? I went to the local police station to obtain the non-resident form but they didn't speak great english (and my spanish is terrible) and said they couldn't do it there and i'd have to make an appointment in barcelona, which could take a month just to get (i suspect they could but the language barrier was an issue). I would like to know if anyone can point to me an exact branch where they had or think i'll have success opening an account (one that likely will apply for the non-resident form for me??) I know others have done this so i know it is possible. I heard La caixa is good for this but the local branch doesn't have anyone who speaks english and I don't want to be wandering for days from branch to branch trying to find one that will do it. ANy help is greatly appreciated!



Firstly, non-resident accounts are for people who are non-resident. Nothing at all to do with having an NIE.

You say that you need an account to have utilities turned on - you will therefore need an NIE and, in all probability, you will need to be resident and so be on the 'list of foreigners'. As you say, this can take time.

The various forms you need can be found on this forum in the FAQ section. I see that you are from America, do you have the necessary visas sorted out?



In the mean time, I would suggest Sabadell as most of their branches have someone who can speak English (or American).


----------



## Missy745 (Apr 24, 2013)

well I have been told by one bank and several people that i can go to the local police and just obtain a non-resident form that will allow me to open an account without having an NIE since i will not be in the country long-term and only here often for social purposes. I may be able to obtain an NIE later but i am trying to ask about doing this without the NIE process at the moment so i can just get an account opened quickly. So, any information about specific locations of banks that speak english adn are good with non-resident accounts (as in would file for this form for me as I have heard many people say there are those that do it) is what i am looking for.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Missy745 said:


> well I have been told by one bank and several people that i can go to the local police and just obtain a non-resident form that will allow me to open an account without having an NIE since i will not be in the country long-term and only here often for social purposes. I may be able to obtain an NIE later but i am trying to ask about doing this without the NIE process at the moment so i can just get an account opened quickly. So, any information about specific locations of banks that speak english adn are good with non-resident accounts (as in would file for this form for me as I have heard many people say there are those that do it) is what i am looking for.


you can get a NIE number - _anyone_ can get a NIE number (as long as they have a reason to - & opening a bank account will count) - you can even get a NIE number without ever setting foot in Spain, from the local Spanish Consulate

there's no 'process' - you just complete form EX15, & take it to the extranjería with whatever ID they require atm (the info will be on the form, & you can download the form from http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...-living-spain/2725-faqs-lots-useful-info.html)

then you go back & collect it when they tell you to - as snikpoh said - it has nothing to do with residency

some banks will allow you to open a non-res account with your passport though

btw - unless you get a resident & work visa you can't stay for more than 90 days at a time nor more than 90/180, nor can you do any kind of work at all, not even 'self-employed (if that was your plan, which from your post it doesn't seem that it is)

I'm not suggesting that you would do so - just making the point for anyone else reading


----------



## Missy745 (Apr 24, 2013)

suuuuuper i wish others would have told me that! I was thinking it would be some complicated process to get an NIE that would require me to be a student or have a work offer or something. Yes I am on a Shengen visa so I will be in and out per that but for obvious reasons need the NIE and account to come so frequently. I wasn't aware that you could be given one just to open an account, so if this is the case Is should be in business. WHere exactly do I take it, if you know? I am in Mataro at the moment, which is where I rented the flat.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Missy745 said:


> suuuuuper i wish others would have told me that! I was thinking it would be some complicated process to get an NIE that would require me to be a student or have a work offer or something. Yes I am on a Shengen visa so I will be in and out per that but for obvious reasons need the NIE and account to come so frequently. I wasn't aware that you could be given one just to open an account, so if this is the case Is should be in business. WHere exactly do I take it, if you know? I am in Mataro at the moment, which is where I rented the flat.


if you follow the link I posted, there's another link there to a site which lists extranjerías - you should be able to work it out from that


----------



## lee1989 (Feb 1, 2013)

hola , 
i will start this process too . 
from what i understanding the process is really simple . is not about student visa or work permit . you dont need to worry . 
you remind me my myself . live in spain , without EU passport and with teribble spanish . jiji. 

this is the link that you asked:
seap.minhap.gob.es/servicios/extranjeria/extranjeria_ddgg.html

good luck


----------



## elisa31bcn (Jan 23, 2013)

Just to let you know.... I came here years ago with only tourist visa, and I opened a non-resident account at Citibank in Barcelona , at the branch on Rambla Catalunya/Gran Via.
Just a passport and money. I also rented an apartment, and put the utilities in my name, linked to my Citibank account. I never went and got a NIE separately, but I waited until
I got married and did my residency, and then had my NIE. But I was able to do everything without it....


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

elisa31bcn said:


> Just to let you know.... I came here years ago with only tourist visa, and I opened a non-resident account at Citibank in Barcelona , at the branch on Rambla Catalunya/Gran Via.
> Just a passport and money. I also rented an apartment, and put the utilities in my name, linked to my Citibank account. I never went and got a NIE separately, but I waited until
> I got married and did my residency, and then had my NIE. But I was able to do everything without it....


& so did I open a bank account with my passport.......... 10 years ago

& while some banks will still allow you to do that, most now won't.....


----------



## someoneusa (Jun 13, 2013)

elisa31bcn said:


> Just to let you know.... I came here years ago with only tourist visa, and I opened a non-resident account at Citibank in Barcelona , at the branch on Rambla Catalunya/Gran Via.
> Just a passport and money. I also rented an apartment, and put the utilities in my name, linked to my Citibank account. I never went and got a NIE separately, but I waited until
> I got married and did my residency, and then had my NIE. But I was able to do everything without it....


Did you stay in Barca on your auto-tourist visa? I'm tempted to do this but scared that I'll never be able to apply for residency if I do. I'd love more info on how you stayed. Thanks!!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

someoneusa said:


> Did you stay in Barca on your auto-tourist visa? I'm tempted to do this but scared that I'll never be able to apply for residency if I do. I'd love more info on how you stayed. Thanks!!


I'm sure elisa31bcn would admit that she was very lucky to have not been caught

you would be breaking the law if you tried this & if caught you could potentially be extradited permanently 


any discussions about how to stay here illegally will be deleted


----------



## elisa31bcn (Jan 23, 2013)

I believe I can answer this without breaking any rules. I came because I was in a relationship with a Spanish man. We had met in the States, and we had kept up our relationship over distance, and also with me traveling here, and him there. We finally decided to get married, and he was advised by his lawyer that I could come over on my normal tourist visa, and then we could begin the paperwork to get married. Naturally this being Spain, things take awhile, and we were concerned what would happen if it took longer then the 90 days, which , of course it did ,to be married. Actually, when we finally had all the papers together were needed, I was just over my limit. I brought everything, apostilled, but forgot my previous marriage certificate. I thought the divorce decree would be sufficient. At the Registro, I was asked if I had a visa, etc, and of course I told the truth.So in total, it was
5 months before we were able to get the actual permission to marry, another three months to organize everything, find an available date, and then only a month for residency.
Meanwhile as I said previously, I was able to open a bank account as a non-resident.
I hope this clarifies everything for the previous poster.


----------



## melissa20001 (Jan 15, 2013)

xabiachica said:


> you can get a NIE number - _anyone_ can get a NIE number (as long as they have a reason to - & opening a bank account will count) - you can even get a NIE number without ever setting foot in Spain, from the local Spanish Consulate
> 
> there's no 'process' - you just complete form EX15, & take it to the extranjería with whatever ID they require atm (the info will be on the form, & you can download the form from http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...-living-spain/2725-faqs-lots-useful-info.html)
> 
> then you go back & collect it when they tell you to - as snikpoh said - it has nothing to do with residency


Actually it is no longer this easy. I went to the extranjeria on Passeig San Joan in Barcelona three weeks ago. I presented my passport with valid visa, form EX15, and two photographs. They said I needed to also present either 1) a work contract or 2) proof of enrollment in a university. Since I don't have either of those, they refused to issue me an NIE. I told them I wanted it to open a bank account and they told me to go directly to the bank and open a non-resident account. 

If anyone manages to get an NIE from Passeig San Joan, try to get the name of the person who did it, so I can ask for them the next time I go. Thanks!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

melissa20001 said:


> Actually it is no longer this easy. I went to the extranjeria on Passeig San Joan in Barcelona three weeks ago. I presented my passport with valid visa, form EX15, and two photographs. They said I needed to also present either 1) a work contract or 2) proof of enrollment in a university. Since I don't have either of those, they refused to issue me an NIE. I told them I wanted it to open a bank account and they told me to go directly to the bank and open a non-resident account.
> 
> If anyone manages to get an NIE from Passeig San Joan, try to get the name of the person who did it, so I can ask for them the next time I go. Thanks!


NO!!

not just for a NIE 

did you tell them that it was because you were living here? If so, then yes, you have to register as resident/ obtain a resident card

but for a NIE (for a non-resident) then you don't need a work contract etc.....

& yes, you should be able to open a non-resident bank account without a NIE, although a lot of banks are wanting it now


----------



## melissa20001 (Jan 15, 2013)

Yes, I did tell them it was just for an NIE. They do not process the resident cards in that office so they knew what I was asking for and I know that I was in the right place. This has nothing to do with residency. 

All 3rd country nationals must provide proof of interest in Spain in order to obtain an NIE, even from the consulate in our home countries. A tourist could provide a purchase agreement on a property, for example. Other motivations for being in Spain could be for work or study, but you must provide a document stating your motivations for needing an NIE. Opening a bank account isn't enough.

I imagine for EU citizens it's much easier, but as non-EU my personal experience 3 weeks ago proves that the following information is correct:

Non EU citizens: 

If you’re not a citizen of some country of the European Union, *you must provide a reason why do you need a NIE number.*

Passport and copy of all pages
EX-15 formular, download here
*Document proving why you need a NIE number*: normally, it’s an real estate engagement contract registered at the notary showing that you’re going to buy a property in Spain, i.e. house, apartment, garage, car, etc.), or a company ownership certificate.
NIE application fee

You apply at the immigrations office at Passeig Sant Joan 189, 08037 Barcelona from 9:00 to 14:00, monday to friday.

How to get NIE number in Barcelona? » Home in BCN


----------



## melissa20001 (Jan 15, 2013)

For some reason I can't access the consulate's website in Toronto at the moment, but here is the information from the consulate in Bogota, it also states you need a document stating your interest in Spain in order to obtain an NIE:

N.I.E. Solicitudes de asignación del número de Identidad de Extranjero.

Documentación a presentar:

Impreso de solicitud en modelo oficial debidamente cumplimentado (modelo EX15). Los impresos se encuentran disponibles en la página de Internet Secretaría General de Inmigración y Emigración
Fotocopia compulsada o autenticada del pasaporte. (Se exhibirá el documento original en el momento de presentar la solicitud).
Escrito redactado y firmado por el interesado, en el que explique someramente las razones de índole económica, profesional o social que le han llevado a solicitar la obtención de un NIE. *Tal escrito habrá de ir acompañado de la comunicación escrita del organismo español que ha requerido al interesado tal NIE.*
Se cobra arancel por este trámite. (Se cancelará en efectivo en el momento de realizar la solicitud en este Consulado General).
Trámite personal o a través de representante debidamente acreditado (mediante poder notariado y apostillado).


----------



## someoneusa (Jun 13, 2013)

elisa31bcn said:


> I believe I can answer this without breaking any rules. I came because I was in a relationship with a Spanish man. We had met in the States, and we had kept up our relationship over distance, and also with me traveling here, and him there. We finally decided to get married, and he was advised by his lawyer that I could come over on my normal tourist visa, and then we could begin the paperwork to get married. Naturally this being Spain, things take awhile, and we were concerned what would happen if it took longer then the 90 days, which , of course it did ,to be married. Actually, when we finally had all the papers together were needed, I was just over my limit. I brought everything, apostilled, but forgot my previous marriage certificate. I thought the divorce decree would be sufficient. At the Registro, I was asked if I had a visa, etc, and of course I told the truth.So in total, it was
> 5 months before we were able to get the actual permission to marry, another three months to organize everything, find an available date, and then only a month for residency.
> Meanwhile as I said previously, I was able to open a bank account as a non-resident.
> I hope this clarifies everything for the previous poster.


Thank you Elisa!


----------



## someoneusa (Jun 13, 2013)

Melissa this is interesting as I've heard it's pretty easy to get an NIE since anyone trying to do any business in Spain needs one. I've also read from multiple sources that you can apply at any Spanish Consulate but it takes longer. Keep us posted.


----------



## melissa20001 (Jan 15, 2013)

I think it _used to be easier. The rules change so fast so who knows when something that was possible yesterday won't be possible today. Perhaps it could be possible with another kind of document. Maybe a letter from the bank, or bringing in some form that asks for an NIE, and perhaps they would do it. 

If anyone has first-hand experience as a non-EU citizen successfully receiving an NIE in the last, say, month or two, and especially in Barcelona, please report on your experience and the documents you presented._


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

elisa31bcn said:


> I believe I can answer this without breaking any rules. I came because I was in a relationship with a Spanish man. We had met in the States, and we had kept up our relationship over distance, and also with me traveling here, and him there. We finally decided to get married, and he was advised by his lawyer that I could come over on my normal tourist visa, and then we could begin the paperwork to get married. Naturally this being Spain, things take awhile, and we were concerned what would happen if it took longer then the 90 days, which , of course it did ,to be married. Actually, when we finally had all the papers together were needed, I was just over my limit. I brought everything, apostilled, but forgot my previous marriage certificate. I thought the divorce decree would be sufficient. At the Registro, I was asked if I had a visa, etc, and of course I told the truth.So in total, it was
> 5 months before we were able to get the actual permission to marry, another three months to organize everything, find an available date, and then only a month for residency.
> Meanwhile as I said previously, I was able to open a bank account as a non-resident.
> I hope this clarifies everything for the previous poster.


thanks for posting this - I didn't, from what I could remember of your previous posts, think that you had done anything illegal

it's just that when questions like that are asked it sometimes leads to posters advocating 'living under the radar' & giving advice on how to do so...

which of course _would _be illegal


----------

